# I Have Had I B S from the Age of 24 to the Age of 53 What Happened



## Aliece M Plemons (Jan 15, 2015)

You Know when we are Born we Never would think of ever Getting anything . Cause as Kids we Have no care in the world we only thought of whats going to happen the next day and how much fun we will have But then something Happened we start to grow up and some of us Never get sick , and some are always sick . I was one who was always sick till i turned 13 yers old life was good and always Happy. But then at the age of 24 here it comes what the Hell is this #### and that is just what it was #### I can remember Jumping out of my bed so fast i almost felt like i was on Ski's i grab the door and some how i spun myself and landed on the pot Thank God i did Because my floor really would of been a mess . Thats when it started , What a bad feeling it was . You Know the Funny thing is they could not tell me what was wrong , and i know that it was not nothing i had did, i was going to the bathroom just fine like you do never had a problem .So whats up with this i would think When you are young and this happens it not as bad , But when you starte to get older Boy I have to say this ###### hits the fan and yes i have to make lite of this Because if life can give you something like this you have to fight back and show it it can not take you down . if you let it it will. and i can tell you my Butt has seen the Potty more than it should it wants to look down there and say Bye. So when i tell you i feel for all who have this and most people that dont can not understand I always wanted to give it to the one that dont understand for a day just to let them know how it feels then maybe they could feel some Compasion some people think it is funny and thats when i would like to grab them by the head put it down by the Bowl and say to them does that look funnny to you I dont know about you but then i would start laughing because that would of been funny to me to see them that close to the Bowl Just a little Laugh . I am tell you in this way because this world is bad enough, i laugh at myself alot i see things diffirent than most and I do my best to make lite of a bad thing that helps me get through just about anything i do That said. What can piss me off is the lack of understaning some think it is a joke but i will tell you that IBS is not a joke It Hurts, it makes you sick you can go you cant go you sit on the pot for hours somedays some days it is ok some days are really off it happens when you least expect it and it really sucks , and for anyone to make fun of anyone that makes me mad. And just like me always knowing that they say we have a CURE i say ###### they really dont know why we get it , they say it is from what ever it seems it from what ever we do like bad eating go on this diet really and how long can that last its always change this change that do this do that well haveing IBS starting at 24years old finding things my self helped for maybe afew days butit never went away it took them to tell me what i had at the age of 45 so i went through not knowing anything about IBS so to say as i got older it got really bad diets did not do a thing because if your like me in anyway you like to eat the good things in life why should i give it up it did not matter diet or no diet it still happened in my 30's is when it hit the fan i was out on a date and it hit i was in the bathroom for the rest of the night some date huh well needless to say my date left i called him the next day and try to tell him what was going on and he would not listen to me so i felt so bad i did not go back on dates i always went out by myself just in case , just to let you know ive been Married 3 times the 3rd marriaged lasted because he took the time to understand and hes been through hell with me and IBS i met him in 1989 and it is now 2015 thats pretty good and to make lite its hard to find a good man when you got the Shits lol but anyway to let you know what when on from my 40's it was so hard on me it went from 20 mins to 12 hours sitting on the pot and that was with a bucket in front of me, because not only sitting on the pot was not enough i also was throwing up while i would go it happened all the time it was no fun after i would be in bed for days because it was so bad IBS happened to me so much i would look at my husband and say here we go again. it even happened when a friend and i went shopping we were driving home and it started i had to pull over and have her drive because i started to throw up because my tummy was hurting so bad with gas and all my friend never knew i had IBS we known each other for 37 years i never told her about it till that day. but it surprized me when i found out she was looking for things i could take she called me on the Phone and told me about this stuff and wanted me to look into it and i said to her what they found a cure she said no it was made for all kinds of things one of them was Cancer, so i did alot of research on it and i mean alot , even about the doctor in Germany that came up with it and at the time i was 53 years old and the things that were written by others that took this and the things it was doing for them and what it Cured for them. so i got the pills they were called Carnviora and i also found this Probodtic called 55 billion well not really thinking anything would become of this really shocked me to no end Thinking it would had anther tine on the pot was comming soon did not happen it seemed i was not thinking about it any more and what was funny i had only taken a half of the bottle of Carnviora because my Friends mother ran out and i gave her the rest of what i had and i still take the Probodtics the 55 Billion to go with no Problems i am now 58 years old , and i have not had no IBS in 5 Years, And knowing we are all not the same but knowing what they did for me i could not be more thankful for something that was not a cure to help me I never gave up on finding something to help me and never should you the only thing we can do is try and i wish the best to all who have this because we have the right to enjoy life being free of this all i can say again do not give up


----------

